# New services for me please



## pick (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

I don't known exeactly if is this the correct place to the question but there it goes:

I wish to make work in my seminar of geography about a dog-service wich there isn't in Portugal, something never sow. The idea is to show new business, show new forms to help dogs in Portugal.

I know that you don't know any thing about dog services in Portugal, sow I just show in topics what we have:

>Schools
>hotels
>veterinarys
>Advanced Course in Veterinary Assistant
- Course of Herpetology
- Psychology Course Canine / Feline
- Master Course in Companion Animals
- Course of Animal Nutrition and Dietetics
- Stroke Therapy resources and activities with the animals
- Course on Animal keepers and breeders of dogs
- Course Conductors Dogs for Security and Surveillance
>grooming
>transports
>terapy
>weedings/funerals

well and the... normal stores (toys, foods, etc) XD

The point is: do you have another dog-service wich there isn't here showed??


All the sugestions are verry wellcome!! 


By the way: what's dog walking and dog boarding? Sow much threads but not very clear for to define... =(


----------

